# Let your light shine



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone in this fourm travels to foreign countries.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

up, up, up


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Huh? We used to go to Mexico a lot... been to Europe once...


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

So I've been to Canada Mexico and Italy. My Bother however has been to China Japan, Vietnam, Italy, Amsterdam, England, Germany, India, Egypt, All over Africa and is currently teaching English in South Korea. I know I'm leaving out a bunch but dude travels like no other.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I mean travels east in search of light.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

SEO said:


> I mean travels east in search of light.


Freemason inference?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes...............


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I go to the city for a hockey game every now and then. That's about as foreign as I want to get lol.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

My grandpops was a Shriner and I've been thinking about joining.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> I go to the city for a hockey game every now and then. That's about as foreign as I want to get lol.


lol..................


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

APBTHAUS said:


> My grandpops was a Shriner and I've been thinking about joining.


2B1ask1..................


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Im going to Cozumel, Belize, Grand Caymon, and Hondurus in May. Ive been to Canada and the Bahamas. Would love to go to Europe and Japan tho!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

bring it back up


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

.......................................................................................................................


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

No, i'm christian...
We are the light of the world.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

hahaha SD. i love readin ur posts  i did a trip to argentina chile and mexico. built a church one trip, helped out with kids camps and other stuff on the other ones. obviously not exactly what ur askin for but enlightenment is found wherever u look...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I look for the Gideon bible every time I stay in a hotel - does that count? lol j/p


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> No, i'm christian...
> We are the light of the world.


LOL, I also am a Christian, matter of fact, Catholic. Don't believe everything you read in the internet, lol.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

SEO said:


> LOL, I also am a Christian, matter of fact, Catholic. Don't believe everything you read in the internet, lol.


My Uncle is a pharmacist for a Hospital in Louisville, KY. He does missions trips to India once a year with his Church & educates common folks about medicine & proper health practices... Not Catholic, though my cousin went to a catholic school in Louisville.

To each their own though  - I prefer the term Christian - spiritual. Though my mother raised me pentecostal I prefer nondenominational.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

SEO said:


> LOL, I also am a Christian, matter of fact, Catholic. Don't believe everything you read in the internet, lol.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Many Masons are Christians including many of our fore fathers!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

You can not be a christian and a mason.
One can not serve two masters.
The vows you have to take are far from christian....but you have the freedom to believe what you want. Just make sure those vows you are taking and your scripture line up.
The Masons say that people in the world are in darkness and that they (masons) are the light. 

But the Bible says those in Christ are the light of the world because Christ is the light.

Matthew 5:14
Ye are the light of the world. A city that is set on an hill cannot be hid.

...feel me.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What is a Mason exactly? My Friends dad is one - but I was informed it's a club - like an elk's club or something?...

Don't know much about it & have always wondered.

ps - I may be alone in this one but find George Washington rather odd, almost creepy.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

read this

Amazon.com: Fast Facts on False Teachings (9781565071681): Ron Carlson, Ed Decker: Books


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> read this
> 
> Amazon.com: Fast Facts on False Teachings (9781565071681): Ron Carlson, Ed Decker: Books


What do you think of Joyce Meyers?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

i think she is a nice woman that is really good at evangelism and counsel for women who have had a problem coping with sexual abuse. But she is not what I would call a bible scholar/teacher.


----------



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

I want to go to the beach again in Fla


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Marty2 said:


> I want to go to the beach again in Fla


I'm gonna go to Clearwater Beach today!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> i think she is a nice woman that is really good at evangelism and counsel for women who have had a problem coping with sexual abuse. But she is not what I would call a bible scholar/teacher.


I like how she applies practical thinking to the bible. But I'm turned off by someone when they constantly beg people for money by concealing it as partnership what have you. While sitting in a nice studio, wearing different new outfits & gobs of make up. It really pushes me away.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

APBTHAUS said:


> :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
> 
> Many Masons are Christians including many of our fore fathers!


All Fremasons belive in God, belive me when I say this.


----------

